# Dual Channel mit 4 Slots?



## 1994 (15. November 2015)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Dual Channel Systems.

Ich habe zurzeit 2x4GB DDR4 2400 von Crucial.

So nun habe ich die Möglichkeit durch Freundeskreis an ein 2tes Kit zukommen fast für umsonst.

Meine Frage ist nun geht das überhaupt mit einem 2ten Kit oder brauch ich dafür ein Board mit QuadChannel?

Um genauer zu Fragen erkennt das Board dann 2 mal 8GB oder insgesamt 16GB Ram und geht das Überhaupt da ich kein Quadchannelboard habe?


----------



## RonGames (15. November 2015)

Dual-Channel = min. 2 RAM Rigel in jedem Kanal, ein Kanal hat 2 Slots, und es gibt 2 Kanäle
Quad-Channel = min. 4 RAM Rigel in jedem Kanal, ein Kanal hat 2 Slots, und es gibt 4 Kanäle

Sprich letzendes hast du aktuell schon Dual-Channel, mit  voller Bestückung hast du denn mehr RAM, aber auch minimale Performance Einbussen. 
Dein Board erkennt denn 4x 4GB RAM

Um Quad-Channel zu betreiben brauchst du eine neue Plattform, und zwar 2011-3 bzw. 2011-0.


----------



## GabtC (15. November 2015)

RonGames schrieb:


> Dual-Channel = min. 2 RAM Rigel in jedem Kanal, ein Kanal hat 2 Slots, und es gibt 2 Kanäle
> Quad-Channel = min. 4 RAM Rigel in jedem Kanal, ein Kanal hat 2 Slots, und es gibt 4 Kanäle
> 
> Sprich letzendes hast du aktuell schon Dual-Channel, mit  voller Bestückung hast du denn mehr RAM, aber auch minimale Performance Einbussen.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Dual-Channel hat nichts mit der Anzahl von mechanische Slots pro Kanal zu tun, sondern heißt nur, dass zwei unabhängige Bussysteme für die Ramanbindung an die CPU vorhanden sind. Jeder Kanal braucht nur mindestens einen Slot.

@TE: Ließ dir mal den Wikipedia-Artikel zu dem Thema durch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Channel. Dann wirst du auch sehen, dass das was du vorhast problemlos funktionieren wird .


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. November 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-OmHrw2s44 könnte auch hilfreich sein


----------



## RonGames (15. November 2015)

GabtC schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Dual-Channel hat nichts mit der Anzahl von mechanische Slots pro Kanal zu tun, sondern heißt nur, dass zwei unabhängige Bussysteme für die Ramanbindung an die CPU vorhanden sind. Jeder Kanal braucht nur mindestens einen Slot.



Ach ne, das gleiche hab ich auch Gesagt ...


----------



## Atma (15. November 2015)

RonGames schrieb:


> Ach ne, das gleiche hab ich auch Gesagt ...


Hast dich nur etwas umständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## RonGames (15. November 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Hast dich nur etwas umständlich ausgedrückt



Ja, das tue ich gerne. Lass mich in Ruhe ^^


----------



## 1994 (15. November 2015)

GabtC schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Dual-Channel hat nichts mit der Anzahl von mechanische Slots pro Kanal zu tun, sondern heißt nur, dass zwei unabhängige Bussysteme für die Ramanbindung an die CPU vorhanden sind. Jeder Kanal braucht nur mindestens einen Slot.
> 
> @TE: Ließ dir mal den Wikipedia-Artikel zu dem Thema durch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Channel. Dann wirst du auch sehen, dass das was du vorhast problemlos funktionieren wird .



Danke für den Tipp, aber da habe ich schon geschaut bevor ich hier den Theard eröffnet habe.

Ich habe zwar verstanden das es 2 einzelne Kanälr gibt A und B.

Mein (Fehl)gedanke ist aber.

Habe ich wenn ich noch ein Kit einbaue 2x 8GB einzeln oder Adiert sich der ram auf 16GB nutzbaren Ram?

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2015)

Dein nutzbarer RAM ist immer die Summe aller eingebauten Riegel. Nur den DualChannel kannst du nur dann nutzen wenn pro Kanal die gleiche Speichermenge installiert ist.

Sprich natürlich kannst du zu deinen aktuellen 2x4 GB nochmal weitere 2x4 GB einbauen. Dann haste 16GB im Dual Channel.

Nur wenn du jetzt zu deinen 2x4 noch 2x8 GB dazubauen würdest (und sie nicht sinnvoll verteilst) hättest du zwar 24 GB RAM, diese allerdings im Single-Channel. Hier müsstest du dann die Riegel so mischen, dass jeder Kanal 12 GB hätte - dann geht wieder DualChannel.


----------



## 1994 (15. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dein nutzbarer RAM ist immer die Summe aller eingebauten Riegel. Nur den DualChannel kannst du nur dann nutzen wenn pro Kanal die gleiche Speichermenge installiert ist.
> 
> Sprich natürlich kannst du zu deinen aktuellen 2x4 GB nochmal weitere 2x4 GB einbauen. Dann haste 16GB im Dual Channel.
> 
> Nur wenn du jetzt zu deinen 2x4 noch 2x8 GB dazubauen würdest (und sie nicht sinnvoll verteilst) hättest du zwar 24 GB RAM, diese allerdings im Single-Channel. Hier müsstest du dann die Riegel so mischen, dass jeder Kanal 12 GB hätte - dann geht wieder DualChannel.



Voll Komplizirt :O

Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe kann ich also mit nochmal 2x4 auf insgesamt 16gb effektiv kommen? Dann dürfte ja nichts dagegen sprechen noch 2 Riegel zuverbauen.

Mal ne frage am rande wieso sollte man nicht alle 4 slots nutzen wieso hat man dann überhaupt 4?

Habe gelese  es soll performance einbrüche bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2015)

1994 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage am rande wieso sollte man nicht alle 4 slots nutzen wieso hat man dann überhaupt 4?
> 
> Habe gelese  es soll performance einbrüche bringen.



Wieso sollte man die nicht alle nutzen?
Es kann Nachteile haben unpassende Riegelkombinationen einzusetzen aber prinzipiell kanste in deine 4 Slots jeweils nen 16GB-Riegel stecken (sofern dein Board diese unterstützt) und du hast die vollen 64 GB RAM in voller Geschwindigkeit. 

Performance Einbrüche hat das absolut gar keine. Das einzige was erwähnenswert ist ist, dass bei Vollbestücktung das Übertaktungspotential des RAMs üblicherweise etwas geringer ist da der Speichercontroller der CPU stärker belastet wird.


----------



## C Punkt (15. November 2015)

wie stark kann man den die Performance einbußen einschätzen wenn man 4x4 statt 2x8 gb drin hat? in % ca?  habe auch gerade 2x4gb drin und überlege wie ich es am besten machen..


----------



## 1994 (15. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man die nicht alle nutzen?
> Es kann Nachteile haben unpassende Riegelkombinationen einzusetzen aber prinzipiell kanste in deine 4 Slots jeweils nen 16GB-Riegel stecken (sofern dein Board diese unterstützt) und du hast die vollen 64 GB RAM in voller Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Performance Einbrüche hat das absolut gar keine. Das einzige was erwähnenswert ist ist, dass bei Vollbestücktung das Übertaktungspotential des RAMs üblicherweise etwas geringer ist da der Speichercontroller der CPU stärker belastet wird.



Hab den 6500 daher sowieso kein Übertakten.

Also kann ich bedenkenlos auf vollbestückung gehen und 16gb nutzen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2015)

Ja, natürlich.




C Punkt schrieb:


> wie stark kann man den die Performance einbußen  einschätzen wenn man 4x4 statt 2x8 gb drin hat? in % ca?  habe auch  gerade 2x4gb drin und überlege wie ich es am besten machen..



Es gibt keinen Performanceverlust! Bei einem DualChannel-System sind 2x8 exakt gleich schnell wie 4x4 (gleiche Taktraten und Latenzen vorausgesetzt).

Nur bei einem Quad-Channel System (S2011) wäre 2x8 langsamer weil man hier nunmal 4 Riegel braucht um 4 Kanäle zu bedienen.


----------



## 1994 (15. November 2015)

Danke schön für die Aufklärung.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch wieso die leute erst 2x4 kaufen und erst später nach rüsten und behaupten es sei günstiger.


----------



## RonGames (15. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Performance Einbrüche hat das absolut gar keine. Das einzige was erwähnenswert ist ist, dass bei Vollbestücktung das Übertaktungspotential des RAMs üblicherweise etwas geringer ist da der Speichercontroller der CPU stärker belastet wird.



Indirekt aber schon, wie du schön erwähnt hast, es könnte also sein das ich denn mit den Latenzen, oder sogar mit dem Takt runtergehen muss. Damit habe ich denn ne Performance Einbuße.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2015)

RonGames schrieb:


> Indirekt aber schon, wie du schön erwähnt hast, es könnte also sein das ich denn mit den Latenzen, oder sogar mit dem Takt runtergehen muss. Damit habe ich denn ne Performance Einbuße.



Wieso solltest du das müssen? Wenn du RAM Riegel kaufst die den gleichen Takt und die gleichen Latenzen haben laufen die bei 4x4 exakt gleich und gleich schnell wie bei 2x8.
Du musst nur dann mit dem Takt runter wenn du sowieso schon stark übertaktet hast und an einem Limit bist das weit über den offiziellen Specs liegt.

Aber selbst dann ists in der Praxis völlig wurscht, wir reden hier über Performanceunterschiede die kein Mensch je bemerkt. Bei Spielen ist der UNterschied ob du 1333er oder 3000er RAM verwendest im kleinen einstelligen Prozentbereich!
(Speicher fÃ¼r Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase)

Ob du deinen RAM da mit 200 MHz mehr oder weniger betreibst oder ob du ne 13er, 15er oder 18er Latenz fährst ist in der Realität absolut bedeutungslos.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

1994 schrieb:


> Voll Komplizirt :O
> 
> Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe kann ich also mit nochmal 2x4 auf insgesamt 16gb effektiv kommen? Dann dürfte ja nichts dagegen sprechen noch 2 Riegel zuverbauen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir auch einen 8GB Riegel kaufen und mitr 3 Riegel im Dual Channel 16GB RAM nutzen.


----------

